# [RISOLTO] cups e ipp con stampante Samsung SCX-4200

## Ic3M4n

ciao a tutti, oggi ho proprio bisogno di una mano perchè ne sto uscendo scemo. Sto configurando una stampante con cups della Samsung, modello scx-4200 e da locale con i driver Samsung funziona senza problemi, ora vorrei fare in modo che dai computer della LAN si possa stampare, dopo aver letto un po' di documentazione e di qualche problema presentato da alcune persone googleando e con la ricerca nel forum non sono comunque riuscito a configurare il tutto. Leggendo i file di log sembra che tutto funzioni correttamente, o almeno così mi pare anche perchè cups sul server segnala il Job come completato, però la stampante non si muove e non sputa carta con inchiostro.

qualche info:

versione di cups sia sul client che sul server: 

```
eix -e cups

[I] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.1.23-r8 1.2.10-r2
```

access_log del server dopo il riavvio del sistema e con log nuovo

```
tail /var/log/cups/access_log 

192.168.1.6 - - [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] "POST /printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 296 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

192.168.1.6 - - [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] "POST /printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 502644 Print-Job successful-ok

192.168.1.6 - - [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] "POST /printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 261 Get-Job-Attributes successful-ok

192.168.1.6 - - [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] "POST /printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 227 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok
```

errors_log

```
D [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Loading job 15 from cache...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Loading job 16 from cache...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Loading job 17 from cache...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Loading job 18 from cache...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Loading job 19 from cache...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Loading job 20 from cache...

I [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Listening to 192.168.1.3:631 on fd 2...

I [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 3...

I [09/Nov/2007:15:05:23 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 4...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.1.6:631 (IPv4)

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST /printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1 HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://192.168.1.3:631/printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST /printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1 HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Print-Job ipp://192.168.1.3:631/printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/vnd.cups-raw.

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] add_job: requesting-user-name="guest"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 21.

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 21.

I [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Job 21 queued on "Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1" by "guest".

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Job 21 hold_until = 0

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] job-sheets=none,none

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] banner_page = 0

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] argv[0]="Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] argv[1]="21"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] argv[2]="guest"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] argv[4]="1"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:2d1272f9-11a0-3ea5-63da-6fd5760cb61a"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00021-001"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@potasome.homelinux.org"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.12"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[17]="LANG=it_IT"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1.ppd"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raw"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=file:///dev/usb/lp0"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] envp[22]="PRINTER=Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1"

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] [Job 21] File 0 is complete.

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Discarding unused job-completed event...

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST /printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1 HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Get-Job-Attributes ipp://192.168.1.3:631/printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST /printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1 HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://192.168.1.3:631/printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2007:15:11:02 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [09/Nov/2007:15:12:05 +0100] Unloading job 21...

```

la scritta: cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided. è l'unica cosa che mi suona strana, ma stando a quanto letto in giro non dovrebbe essere bloccante, ho capito male?

il file di conf di cups:

```
cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

LogLevel debug

SystemGroup lpadmin

Listen 192.168.1.3:631

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  Order deny,allow

  Deny 192.168.1.1

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.1.0/24

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Order deny, allow

  Deny 192.168.1.1

  Allow 192.168.1.0/24

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

e printers.conf

```
<DefaultPrinter Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1>

Info Samsung SCX-4200 Series

Location Local Printer

DeviceURI file:///dev/usb/lp0

State Idle

StateTime 1194483900

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

ringrazio in anticipo per qualsiasi consiglio e mi scuso per la lunghezza del post, ma le cose da scrivere erano molte.

ogni consiglio è ben accetto.Last edited by Ic3M4n on Sat Nov 10, 2007 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Se dal server riesci a stampare senza problemi sei già a metà dell'opera  :Cool: 

In base alla tua configurazione, la tua stampante dovrebbe essere disponibile via IPP tramite l'indirizzo http://192.168.1.3:631/printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1

Controlla che CUPS sia in ascolto correttamente sulla porta giusta, in modo che i client possano connettersi correttamente.

Lanciando, sul server,

```

netstat -na | grep :631

```

cosa viene riportato? Casomai smanetta sulle direttive "Listen" di cups.conf

Sui client basta installare una stampante Internet (non penso tu abbia problemi), prova ad utilizzare prima i driver di Samsung, e se ti va male prova con i driver "generici" di CUPS

----------

## Ic3M4n

questo è l'output di netstat:

```
netstat -na | grep :631 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:631         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           

```

che è corretto, nel file di configurazione ho impostato due listen, uno su localhost ed uno sull'interfaccia di rete.

La stampante di rete è configurata come hai detto correttamente su http://192.168.1.3:631/printers/Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1, avevo omesso la porta essendo quella standard, ma anche esplicitandola il risultato non cambia. La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è l'output di cups, quello che ho scritto prima è il risultato del log sul server. quindi la richiesta di stampa gli arriva, solo che la stampante non si muove.

----------

## magowiz

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> questo è l'output di netstat:
> 
> ```
> netstat -na | grep :631 
> 
> ...

 

scusate ma come url per ipp non si dovrebbe mettere ipp:// al posto di http:// ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

è indifferente. Vengono accettati entrambi senza problemi. Almeno... Al lavoro ho una hp laserjet5 dell'anteguerra e funziona subito senza problemi sia con http:// che con ipp://.

----------

## Ic3M4n

Ho risolto: spiego cosa ho fatto, 

io avevo messo i drivers Samsung sia sul server che sul client, in questo modo cups rileva che voglio stampare, imposta il job come completato eppure non stampa nulla, seguendo una guida su internet (ne ho lette molte quindi non so chi ringraziare, non mi ricordo dove l'ho letto, comunque grazie   :Wink: ) ho provato ad impostare la stampante sul client come raw e quindi senza utilizzare i driver Samsung. In questo modo la stampante fa tutto quello che dovrebbe fare senza alcun problema.

L'unica cosa che bisogna modificare è il file /etc/cups/mime.convs del server e decommentare la riga alla fine del documento 

```
application/octet-stream        application/vnd.cups-raw        0       -

```

grazie a tutti per il supporto morale    :Very Happy: 

adesso devo far andare lo scanner    :Sad: 

----------

